# Info request: Antique Camera



## dpfunk (Apr 13, 2016)

This apparently belonged to my great grandfather. Can anyone help me with anymore information? I believe it to be from around 1900-1915. It looks like a Manhattan Optical Wizard, but there's no plate to identify the model.

Any information you have is appreciated.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 13, 2016)

A very similar unit is listed here:  It looks like a relatively standar medium-format field camera from the early part of the 20th century. Know what size it is (the dimensions of the glass panel at the back) as well as the serial number from the lens might well help in learning more about it.  Overall it looks like a nice, clean unit, albeit not terribly special.  It also looks like it may have been re-bellowed since all the literature seems to indicate that this company preferred red leather for their bellows.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 13, 2016)

tirediron said:


> A very similar unit is listed here:  It looks like a relatively standar medium-format field camera from the early part of the 20th century. Know what size it is (the dimensions of the glass panel at the back) as well as the serial number from the lens might well help in learning more about it.  Overall it looks like a nice, clean unit, albeit not terribly special.  It also looks like it may have been re-bellowed since all the literature seems to indicate that this company preferred red leather for their bellows.


Don't you mean LARGE format

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Apr 13, 2016)

gsgary said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > A very similar unit is listed here:  It looks like a relatively standar medium-format field camera from the early part of the 20th century. Know what size it is (the dimensions of the glass panel at the back) as well as the serial number from the lens might well help in learning more about it.  Overall it looks like a nice, clean unit, albeit not terribly special.  It also looks like it may have been re-bellowed since all the literature seems to indicate that this company preferred red leather for their bellows.
> ...


 Nope.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 13, 2016)

tirediron said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


Well that is a large format camera

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## dpfunk (Apr 13, 2016)

tirediron said:


> A very similar unit is listed here:  It looks like a relatively standar medium-format field camera from the early part of the 20th century. Know what size it is (the dimensions of the glass panel at the back) as well as the serial number from the lens might well help in learning more about it.  Overall it looks like a nice, clean unit, albeit not terribly special.  It also looks like it may have been re-bellowed since all the literature seems to indicate that this company preferred red leather for their bellows.



Thanks for the help.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 13, 2016)

dpfunk said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > A very similar unit is listed here:  It looks like a relatively standar medium-format field camera from the early part of the 20th century. Know what size it is (the dimensions of the glass panel at the back) as well as the serial number from the lens might well help in learning more about it.  Overall it looks like a nice, clean unit, albeit not terribly special.  It also looks like it may have been re-bellowed since all the literature seems to indicate that this company preferred red leather for their bellows.
> ...


 No problem, not that it tells you much.  Hopefully one of our antique experts will be along soon; I'm sure they can shed a lot more light on this than I can.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 13, 2016)

That is a Korona View Camera. Some info in the link below. May lead to other info. Hope this helps. Looks to be in terrific shape from the pics. Amazing.

Gundlach-Manhattan Optical Co. Korona View Camera, Variation 1

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dpfunk (Apr 13, 2016)

tirediron said:


> dpfunk said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



It looks like the plate is 5x7. It also says "12 in" on the lens. Where would I look for the serial number on the lens?


----------



## dpfunk (Apr 13, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> That is a Korona View Camera. Some info in the link below. May lead to other info. Hope this helps. Looks to be in terrific shape from the pics. Amazing.
> 
> Gundlach-Manhattan Optical Co. Korona View Camera, Variation 1
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



I'm no expert, but I have to disagree. The rails (?), back plate and lens look totally different.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 13, 2016)

dpfunk said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > That is a Korona View Camera. Some info in the link below. May lead to other info. Hope this helps. Looks to be in terrific shape from the pics. Amazing.
> ...


OK. It appears there were variations. The link was provided to possibly give you additional info. I found one even closer looking from the links on the left.  

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dpfunk (Apr 13, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> dpfunk said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



Thanks. I really appreciate it.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 13, 2016)

Anywhere on the lens that you see a unique set of numbers.  Looking at the third image just above the two horizontal-ish nickle-plated straps and below the shutter-speed idal there seem to be markings which I can't make out.  Could those be an S/N?


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 13, 2016)

Nicely preserved. Would not be unusual if the bellows was changed out.  From the above link it looks very similar to the Wizard with the Manhattan Optical lens. Were there more plates in the case? No big wooden tripod? 
It also looks like some of those lenses could be taken apart and used individually to give different focal lengths. Very interesting.
Doesn't look too much different from the newer large format cameras.


----------

